
A product recommendation for OS X people who do Windows development - andrewstuart
https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/microsoft-remote-desktop/id715768417?mt=12
======
andrewstuart
I have no affiliation with this product at all but I have to say that I love
it.

I use OSX for all my work but I need to use Windows too. For various reasons I
don't want to use Windows virtualization on OSX.

So I have a Windows machine tucked away in a corner of the house and connect
to it using Microsoft Remote Desktop and it's a really great product.

Recommended.

